# The Tommygunz supplement method



## dragonhat (Oct 5, 2009)

Well, I've been on the supplements for 4-5 months now, and I can solidly say I notice no difference.

I'm taking inositol, choline, rhodiolum rosea, sublingual b complex, fish oil supplements, l-theanine, and a "ginko smart" supplement.

I've had this for 8 years and I guess I'm not going to get off that easy.

(edited to say months... I only said 4-5 in the original post, and just now realized it)


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

it's so strange to me the broad variety of results people are getting with the supplements. some recover within a month or two, some get moderately better, some get a little better and some don't feel anything at all. i tried my best to generalize the list for effectiveness for everyone, but it seems that it just can't be done. i wonder what happened man, i remember when you first started the supps that you felt better for a bit. it's pretty discouraging though that out of all the people taking the supps the only ones that post about it are the ones who aren't getting anything out of it. totally trashes my credibility. in my defense though, there are people doing the supplements that are recovering or have already recovered that comunicate with me. i just wish they would post about it so i don't look so bad for advocating the supplement regimen. anyways, hope you find something that helps. i tried my best, if anything groundbreaking comes up i'll be sure to let ya know.


----------



## dragonhat (Oct 5, 2009)

Believe me, if it had worked, I'd be on here posting up and down about it to help boost the cred.

I'm going to keep taking them, and try to make some changes to my diet and exercise habits, maybe the 3 combined will produce some noticeable effects.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

Tommygunz said:


> it's so strange to me the broad variety of results people are getting with the supplements. some recover within a month or two, some get moderately better, some get a little better and some don't feel anything at all. i tried my best to generalize the list for effectiveness for everyone, but it seems that it just can't be done. i wonder what happened man, i remember when you first started the supps that you felt better for a bit. it's pretty discouraging though that out of all the people taking the supps the only ones that post about it are the ones who aren't getting anything out of it. totally trashes my credibility. in my defense though, there are people doing the supplements that are recovering or have already recovered that comunicate with me. i just wish they would post about it so i don't look so bad for advocating the supplement regimen. anyways, hope you find something that helps. i tried my best, if anything groundbreaking comes up i'll be sure to let ya know.


I think it might just boil down to different body chemistries. Like how not all antidepressants work for all people? I know there is a general theroy around the suppliments you chose but apparentlt not everyone's body takes the on the same way. I personally have found the sub b and d to be incredibly helpful. I had a very bad reaction to the l-theanine. I tried to take the choline and inositol on a couple separate occassions and it sent me into massive perception shifts, which were probably a good thing because my brain was trying to come out of the dp by "channel surfing", as you called it, but I just couldn't deal with it yet and so I stopped taking them.

I do believe you though. I know of that mike dude that took them for a month and was better.

What is your opinion on St Johns Wart or Valerian root for anxiety/ocd? My doctor said those were the best today and I want to take something because the klonopin isn't doing it for me anymore and the ocd thoughts about dp are getting out of control again.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

well, if your gonna keep at it, then my best suggestions would be to drop gingko, l-theanine, choline and inositol and add panax ginseng, phosphatidylserine, and l-phenylaline. from my experience they are three of the best for DR and brainfog relief.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

tinyfairypeople said:


> I think it might just boil down to different body chemistries. Like how not all antidepressants work for all people? I know there is a general theroy around the suppliments you chose but apparentlt not everyone's body takes the on the same way. I personally have found the sub b and d to be incredibly helpful. I had a very bad reaction to the l-theanine. I tried to take the choline and inositol on a couple separate occassions and it sent me into massive perception shifts, which were probably a good thing because my brain was trying to come out of the dp by "channel surfing", as you called it, but I just couldn't deal with it yet and so I stopped taking them.
> 
> I do believe you though. I know of that mike dude that took them for a month and was better.
> 
> What is your opinion on St Johns Wart or Valerian root for anxiety/ocd? My doctor said those were the best today and I want to take something because the klonopin isn't doing it for me anymore and the ocd thoughts about dp are getting out of control again.


yeah, i hear ya, everybody is different and thats probably why there is no bona-fide cure. to answer your question. i like them both but they just weren't for me. i didn't like the potential for valerian to induce sleepiness, ya know i wanted something to snap me out of being sleepy all the time. other than that i think valerian is one of the best supps for anxiety out there. i like the potential for st. johns wort but it's one of those herbs that i say be careful with. it's almost too good at what it does, so it kinda scares me a little. of the two i prefer valerian.


----------



## opie37060 (Jan 9, 2010)

Tommygunz said:


> well, if your gonna keep at it, then my best suggestions would be to drop gingko, l-theanine, choline and inositol and add panax ginseng, phosphatidylserine, and l-phenylaline. from my experience they are three of the best for DR and brainfog relief.


isn't the l phenylaline in the alive whole multivitamins??? and what is it's main function and how has it helped you out and what about ginseng whats its benefits..just wondering?


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

yeah there's like 100mg of phenylalanine in the multi, but personally i am taking an additional 1000mg 500 morning, 500 night. it is the essential precursor to dopamine. so my intent with it is to raise dopamine. it's debateable as to wether or not i would make a difference in dopamine production but i feel results in my sense of awareness, motivation and overall mood when i take it. the panax ginseng is to combat anxiety. off the top of my head i can't remeber it's mechanism of action but in a low milligram between like 100 and 250 mg it almost single handedly ended anxiety for me, so even though i don't take it anymore i advocate it to others.


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

If it's any consolation, even with well planned research you're bound to be disappointed in the results. People might not be responding for a variety of reasons: taking only some of the supplements, adding more, different doses and different vitamin manufacturers, participants have different diagnoses (dissociative phenomena might be primary, secondary, misdiagnosed), age might be a factor, blah blah blah. These are potential problems even with well designed randomized control trials. It's unrealistic to think that everyone will respond the same to any compound or mixture of compounds.

You know what really matters? Your method has helped people. The supplements are well tolerated, so the worst foreseeable outcome is that they're out a few bucks.

So don't get down on yourself. You've made a huge contribution to the community, and you should take pride in your accomplishment.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

thank you so much absentis. that means so so so much comeing from you. i kinda look up to you so your approval means alot to me. thank you, you made my night.


----------



## dragonhat (Oct 5, 2009)

I should have gone on to specify more... I am glad I started taking the supplements, and I will continue to do so, because I do think they've helped with my anxiety, just not necessarily the DP/DR.

I didn't mean to imply it was a complete waste of time or anything at all like that.


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

Valerian root can be very beneficial, if you can get by the initial grogginess it gives you. I took one capsule at night befoe sleeping and I could've slept all of the next day if I wanted to because of the lingering grogginess. But I think it helped a lot with the anxiety which seemed to lift near the end of the day. The theanine in green tea may be helpful as well and maybe not as concentrated if you just took l-theanine extract by itself. Something made me feel really good last night and I think it was either the valerian or the apple cider vinegar/green tea pills that I took or a combination of the two.


----------



## abovetherim (Dec 18, 2009)

I think some people I have to realize that taking all these natural supplements will not help you if you have a negative mindset. I have become noticably better by just thinking more positive everyday, I wil admit I have my days where everything sucks.


----------

